# tutto a posto



## yasemin

ciao,
vorrei imparare se 'tutto a posto' é troppo informale per rispondere a 'come stai?', quando chiesto per esempio da un professore. 

si puo' correggere anche la mia domanda, certo.
indeed, per favore.....


----------



## nikkei

you can say "tutto a posto" to reply to a friend.

To a teacher I think it would be better reply something as "_Tutto bene, grazie _ (or _La ringrazio_).
You have to use something more formal with a teacher.

Nikkei


----------



## Silvia

Concordo con Nikkei.

Inoltre, non userei "tutto a posto" in risposta a "come stai?" in nessun caso. Forse in risposta a "come va?", ma è un po' slang. Come "non ci sto dentro!" 

In realtà se la domanda fosse:
Hai risolto quel problema dei bagagli?

Allora sarebbe corretto rispondere:
Sì, tutto a posto. 

Anche in un contesto formale.


----------



## gibhenry

*tutto a posto *
The dictionary doesn't give a meaning like that, but I hear the expression all the time, and that's what I gather it means, something like "everything's all set" or "everything's in order."  Am I right?


----------



## Elisa68

I think so. I'd say also:_ Is everything fine?_


----------



## combustion

"Tutto apposto" isn't correct, the correct form is " Tutto a posto", and the meaning is "all right"!

_scusa Elisa68... ora sono stata io!_


----------



## gibhenry

Thanks to you both!  Cheers,


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Senti, è stato *apposto* l'avviso al personale?
Si' tutto *a posto*! E' stato *apposto* stamane. 
Manco a farlo *apposta* mi trovavo a passare al
momento dell'affissione, di ritorno dalla Posta...  .



			
				combustion said:
			
		

> "Tutto apposto" isn't correct, the correct form is " Tutto a posto", and the meaning is "all right"!
> 
> _..._


----------



## combustion

Non avevo considerato questa possibilita'...


----------



## You little ripper!

A friend of mine in Italy used to say all the time, "Tutto a posto e niente in ordine!"


----------



## combustion

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> A friend of mine in Italy used to say all the time, "Tutto a posto e niente in ordine!"



Where is your friend from? I've never heard this sentence!


----------



## You little ripper!

combustion said:
			
		

> Where is your friend from? I've never heard this sentence!


It was supposed to be a bit of a joke!  He was originally from Sicily but lived in Torino.


----------



## combustion

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It was supposed to be a bit of a joke!  He was originally from Sicily but lived in Torino.



Thanks!


----------



## You little ripper!

I've just just Googled the expression, and it is apparently a movie.

www.hollywood.com/movies/detail/id/167976 - 65k -


----------



## combustion

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I've just just Googled the expression, and it is apparently a movie.



I haven't sawn the moovie... but the verb  to google is so nice! Is it an internet-neologism, isn't it?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

"Tutto a posto e niente in ordine!"
e' un modo di dire. Il film viene dopo.

Google http://www.google.it/ ormai è talmente famoso che sono stati coniati dei verbi
es. googling around


Risultati *1 - 10* di 29.900 per *googling **around* (*0,53* secondi)


ancora non in italiano: diamo tempo al tempo!


----------



## lk259

Hi,

I have one quick question that I am hoping someone will answer for me.

When responding to the question, "tutto posto?" is it correct to say "si', tutto posto" or must you say, "tutto a posto"?  In other words, is the "a" required?


Mille grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Hi, lk259, and welcome!
A quick answer: the question is "Tutto *a* posto?", so the answer is "Sì, tutto *a* posto. (Grazie.)"
The A is required.


----------



## lk259

Wow, I've been saying that wrong for years....and only recently was I corrected. I will be saying it correctly from now on.  Thank you!!


----------



## Necsus

You are welcome!


----------



## morgana

Literally:

Tutto posto = all place 

Tutto a posto = all in place


----------



## Necsus

morgana said:
			
		

> Literally:
> Tutto posto = all place
> Tutto a posto = all in place


_Tutto a posto_ means _everything is in order, everything okay, all is well_... In this expression _posto_ doesn't mean _place_.


----------



## ElaineG

I have found in speaking that a lot of Italians seem to run the o and the a together, so that it does sound like "tutto posto."  It took me a long time too to realize that it was "tutto _a _posto."


----------



## Saoul

You are right Elaine. And when we speak fast, we also have this strange habit to use a sort of double "p", so that it sounds "tuttapposto"...


----------



## Necsus

Saoul, quella a cui ti riferisci (se ho capito bene) non è una strana abitudine, è il fenomeno del _raddoppiamento sintattico_, previsto, tra i vari casi, anche con "a", per cui si pronuncia "apposto", "accasa" etc.


----------



## lk259

ElaineG, thank you! I am glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## Saoul

Necsus said:
			
		

> Saoul, quella a cui ti riferisci (se ho capito bene) non è una strana abitudine, è il fenomeno del _raddoppiamento sintattico_, previsto, tra i vari casi, anche con "a", per cui si pronuncia "apposto", "accasa" etc.


 
Peccato non ci sia un emoticon che faccia "namastè".
Non avevo idea che ci fosse un fenomeno di raddoppiamento sintattico.
Grazie Necsus. Ho imparato una cosa in più. (ecco qui ci andava l'emoticon che faceva namastè)


----------



## Necsus

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ho imparato una cosa in più. (ecco qui ci andava l'emoticon che faceva namastè)


Adesso tocca a me chiedere: cusa l'è "namastè"?
Comunque il *raddoppiamento sintattico* è fondamentale, senza ci sarebbe una discreta aggiunta di confusione, ricordo la pubblicità di un'automobile che chiudeva dicendo: 
"...o rate da 300.000 lire (non so la cifra esatta, ma era in lire)", però essendo detta senza raddoppiamento (fa più fine) sembrava che proponesse, in alternativa al pagamento contestuale, dei pesci salatissimi (e non perché di mare)!


----------



## Saoul

Necsus said:
			
		

> Adesso tocca a me chiedere: cusa l'è "namastè"? Il più greve romano "mai coperto", per caso?
> Comunque il raddoppiamento sintattico è fondamentale, senza ci sarebbe una discreta aggiunta di confusione, ricordo una pubblicità che chiudeva dicendo: "...o rate da 300.000 lire (non ricordo la cifra, ma era ancora in lire)", ma essendo detta senza raddoppiamento (fa più fine) sembrava che proponesse, in alternativa al pagamento contestuale, dei pesci salatissimi (e non perche fossero di mare)!


 
Ci ho messo un po' a capire... ma ce l'ho fatta! 
Ti allego un immagine del Namastè, il classico saluto/ringraziamento indiano. NAMASTE'


----------



## Necsus

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ci ho messo un po' a capire... ma ce l'ho fatta!
> Ti allego un immagine del Namastè, il classico saluto/ringraziamento indiano. NAMASTE'


Sì, scusa, un piccolo gioco di parole...  
Grazie del Namastè, ora che lo vedo capisco perfettamente, ma non conoscendo il termine avevo pensato al dialetto milanese.  
Bella toppa, si direbbe a Roma!


----------



## magari

Un interessante cosa da "tutto a posto"  si sente questa espressione a Firenze, soltante-ma invece, in altre parte del paese, "tutto bene"  -per esempio, in Italia Meridionale.  Io preferisco "tutto a posto"


----------



## fox71

Bravo Magari, "tutto a posto" è più ganzo!


----------



## nickditoro

fox71 said:


> Bravo Magari, "tutto a posto" è più ganzo!


 Ciao fox71! Mi piace la parola "ganzo." Cmq, mentre durante il mio viaggio recente in Italia, ho sentito spesso "tutto a posto" (anche "tutt'a posto") in Toscana, a Perugia ed a Roma. 

Nick


----------



## ElaineG

E l'ho sentita molte volte in Sicilia -- non penso che sia una frase regionale.


----------



## magari

Davvero?  Sicilia?  Questo mi sorprenda-io sono appena tornata dall'Italia, e quando ho detto "tutto bene?" a Firenze, si dicherebbe  "si, "tutto a posto."  Anche, Trieste, Venezia, Milano.  Ma, quando sono arrivata a Napoli, Sorrento, Amalfi -NESSUNO ha detto "tutto a posto."  Sempre "tutto bene-il contrario la-perche quando ho detto "tutto a posto?  la risposte era sempre "si tutto bene!" (sorriso)

Anche, a Napoli si dice "pullman" per autobus-non si dice in Italia Nordest.  E difficile a me da capire il dialetto napolitano!


----------



## paolorausch

> Anche, a Napoli si dice "pullman" per autobus-non si dice in Italia Nordest.



My family in AG (Sicilia) says the same thing. 

"Tutto a posto" from what I have seen it is a very common with my family in sicily, also with the emigrant community abroad. There is a band called "Roy Paci & Aretuska" with a ablum named "TUTTAPPOSTO", featuring a lot of sicilian songs sung in a ska format.

I have a feeling the preference is group by group rather than completely regional. My university friends in Catania for example rarely say Tutto a posto, whereas my grandmother says it almost exclusively.


----------



## Gianmianto

The answer: Tutto apposto e niente in ordine is from the fact that in italian Tutto a posto? means both how are you? or is everything in the right place?(physically).
When you answer: si è tutto a posto could mean both yes i'm fine or yes everything is in the right place (is sorted).
 tutto a posto e niente in ordine is the funny answer of yes i'm fine but nothing is sorted!!!

This expression i think is pretty common in campania, i have heard there a lot of times.

In my town in sud-latium we use to say: "Un po' alla banca e un po' alla posta" since that when u pronounce tutto apposto usually u don't pronounce the last letter, it becomes Tutto appost? in this case it sounds also like Tutto a(lla) post(Post office)? And a funnily answer: yes a part at the bank and the other part at the post office!!!


----------



## Einstein

Ricordiamoci:
Apposta = on purpose
A posto (2 parole) = in place, as it should be, all right

Apposto: parola unica solo come participio passato di "apporre" (affix, append), che non c'entra niente con "a posto".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

L'espressione " Tutto a posto e niente in ordine " è molto usata nel gergo degli ambienti militari. Sospetto che sia nata come una sorta di corrispondente italico dell'espressione anglo-americana "Situation Normal. All Fouled Up" (aka "SNAFU")
Best.
GS


----------



## xeonel

Ciao a tutti!

Ho fatto una scomessa con un'amica per la forma corretta di "tutto a posto". Lei ha detto che entrambe le espressioni sono corrette, ma io sono dell'avvisso che "Tutto posto?" non si dice mai, non esiste.

Voi cosa ne pensate?

Grazie,

Andrei.


----------



## Blackman

Lo pensiamo anche noi, non esiste.


----------



## chefurbo

Per tutte le madrelingue di inglese, "*tutto a posto*" e uguale a dire "*it's all good*". Non è qualcosa che diresti a un professore, né quando sia in un ambiente professionale, anzi è una frase slang che devi usare fra amici.

Spero di aver aiutato.


----------



## carl8

Necsus said:


> Adesso tocca a me chiedere: cusa l'è "namastè"?
> Comunque il *raddoppiamento sintattico* è fondamentale, senza ci sarebbe una discreta aggiunta di confusione, ricordo la pubblicità di un'automobile che chiudeva dicendo:
> "...o rate da 300.000 lire (non so la cifra esatta, ma era in lire)", però essendo detta senza raddoppiamento (fa più fine) sembrava che proponesse, in alternativa al pagamento contestuale, dei pesci salatissimi (e non perché di mare)!



Ciò che chiami "raddoppiamento sintattico" fa parte del modo di parlare usato nel Centro-Sud.
Nelle regioni dell'Italia settentrionale non esiste e si riproduce solo per ironizzare (amichevolmente) sull'inflessione dialettale di chi lo usa.
Per cui, la frase "...o rate da 300.000 lire" farebbe spalancare gli occhi solo se sentita in pescheria.


----------



## Alec71

chefurbo said:


> Per tutte le madrelingue di inglese, "*tutto a posto*" e uguale a dire "*it's all good*". Non è qualcosa che diresti a un professore, né quando sia in un ambiente professionale, anzi è una frase slang che devi usare fra amici.
> 
> Spero di aver aiutato.



Dici?
"Come va? - "Tutto a posto, grazie."
può andare bene anche con un docente. E solo più informale, disinvolto, ma non slang. Senza menzionare magari "OK. Tutto a posto... non ci sono modifiche da apportare alla tesi."


----------



## Tellure

Salve a tutti! 

Beh, io sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con chefurbo: non direi "Tutto a posto" ad un docente. Naturalmente, se c'è una certa confidenza con il professore le cose cambiano.


----------



## Necsus

carl8 said:


> Ciò che chiami "raddoppiamento sintattico" fa parte del modo di parlare usato nel Centro-Sud.
> Nelle regioni dell'Italia settentrionale non esiste e si riproduce solo per ironizzare (amichevolmente) sull'inflessione dialettale di chi lo usa.


Ciò che non certo solo io chiamo _raddoppiamento fonosintattico_ 'fa parte' dell'italiano standard o modello, quindi se proprio vuoi parlare di inflessione dialettale devi farlo in riferimento a chi non lo usa. Comunque c'è una discussione sull'argomento in SI: Raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


----------



## london calling

Interessante......qui in Campania si usa, mi sembra strano che qualcuno sostiene che non sia così. 

Poi, nessuno ha menzionato la variante "Tutto a posto ( e niente in ordine)", letteralmente "Everything's in its place but nothing's in order" in inglese, ma non credo abbiamo un'espressione equivalente. Fellow natives, any ideas?


----------



## Enigmista

london calling said:


> Interessante......qui in Campania si usa, mi sembra strano che qualcuno sostiene che non sia così.
> 
> Poi, nessuno ha menzionato la variante "Tutto a posto ( e niente in ordine)", letteralmente "Everything's in its place but nothing's in order" in inglese, ma non credo abbiamo un'espressione equivalente. Fellow natives, any ideas?



Conosco bene e concordo con la tua variante Lo 

D'accordo con Tellure che non andrebbe detto ad un professore o in contesti formali.
Si dice in confidenza e tra amici, o tra ragazzi


----------



## MR1492

You little ripper! said:


> A friend of mine in Italy used to say all the time, "Tutto a posto e niente in ordine!"



I was looking for this expression! We have a friend living in our area who is originally from Napoli. We were speaking on the phone the other day and in response to my greeting and "Come stai?", his response was "Tutto a posto e niente in ordine!" He said it was pretty common in his native area and farther south.

So, it may be a few years late but it has another confirmation!

Phil


----------



## You little ripper!

MR1492 said:


> I was looking for this expression! We have a friend living in our area who is originally from Napoli. We were speaking on the phone the other day and in response to my greeting and "Come stai?", his response was "Tutto a posto e niente in ordine!" He said it was pretty common in his native area and farther south.
> 
> So, it may be a few years late but it has another confirmation!
> 
> Phil


Yes, it must be an expression common in the south, Phil. As I mentioned in Post 12, the friend who used it was originally from Sicily. 🙂


----------



## london calling

If someone asks "Tutto a posto?" a common reply here in Campania is "E niente in ordine!".


----------

